# Heat Pressing Sweatshirts



## jat983 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am heat pressing my first big order (big to me) this coming week. I have 94 Hanes F170 10 oz sweatshirts that I am pressing some Transfer Express goof proof transfers onto. I'm using a Hotronix swing press (16x20). How critical is it to keep the pocket seem out of the middle of the press? Should I try to thread the sweatshirt around the bottom platen? Someone told me to raise the print area up using cardboard. Will that work? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I pressed some hoodies the other day and didn't put anything under it but lifting the print area is never a bad idea. Cardboard will work although I prefer hardboard. Mouse pads also work but you need to buy it in bulk for larger images.


----------



## jat983 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I will experiment with a few test pieces to be on the safe side.


----------

